# What's in your stacks?



## FaithfulWoodsman (Dec 7, 2016)

Interested in hearing the breakdown on what kind of timber everyone has in the bank. I know some of you have some real gems tucked away and others have enough wood to retire on if your 401 tanks.

My current stash, some of which will be burned this year. Number are close, but approximate and at all different stages of drying.  

Ash - 5 cords
Cherry - 3 cords
Elm - .5 cord
Mulberry - .5 cord
Silver Maple - 1 cord
Beech - 1 cord
Red Oak - 1 cord
White Oak - 2 cords
Osage and Poplar - couple wheel barrow loads


----------



## St. Coemgen (Dec 7, 2016)

In my stacks: Turkey Oak, Black Locust, Cherry, Walnut, Almond, Plum, Apple, Pear, Mulberry, and Chestnut.

I have no idea of the percentages. The oak and locust I bought, the rest is from tree trimming and logging on our property.

If it is dry, it goes into the stove. I am a simple man.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Dec 7, 2016)

Love burning fruit trees. What is "turkey oak"?


----------



## St. Coemgen (Dec 7, 2016)

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> What is "turkey oak"?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quercus_cerris

Side note: look to the left of this comment.... at "Loc"....


----------



## muncybob (Dec 7, 2016)

Have about 1 cord each of white oak, ash and sugar maple left in the shed for this winter. Maybe 1/2 cord of silver maple too. Wasn't until the 2nd week of November that we had our 1st fire so unless we have really cold temps this should be enough for this heating season.

I'm guessing I have 3+ cords of red/white oak, 1 cord locust and 2 cords of sugar maple all of which are seasoned 2+ yrs. Less than 1 yr seasoned is about 2.5 cords of ash. Going to cut some oak this weekend and have a fair amount of ash and maple to also get too soon. Looking forward to running the saw again, it's collecting dust since late spring.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Dec 7, 2016)

muncybob said:


> Looking forward to running the saw again, it's collecting dust since late spring.


x2 Warm fall had me working lots of side jobs later than normal. Looking forward to getting into the woods.


----------



## Dobish (Dec 7, 2016)

i'll play....

Willow: 3/4 cord
Elm: 3 cord
Spruce/Pine: 1- cord
Aspen: 1/2 cord
Cedar: 1/3 cord
Maple: 1/3 cord
Boxelder: 2/3 cord
Russian Olive: 2 cord
cherry: 1/8 cord
peach: 1/8 cord
Honey Locust: 7/8 cord
rosebush: can't figure out how to stack it nicely


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Dec 7, 2016)

St. Coemgen said:


> Side note: look to the left of this comment.... at "Loc


Ahhh.......I see. 
Looks like "turkey" is a white oak and very similar in leaf and acorn to Bur Oak.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Dec 7, 2016)

Dobish said:


> Elm: 3 cord


You must like challenges and trials in perseverance.


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Dec 7, 2016)

*Almost 12 C roadside scrounge.
*
I live in the forest and haven't cut a limb yet.  LOL
80% ash Asplundh drops thru doughnuts, soda, and coffee. (bribery to buck under carrying weight, 27")
At least 3 C gifted red oak.  (My babies)
Following the natural order it would be a mix but the EAB has done it's damage so that's our standard daily burns.
The city dump offers up pine usually and there's a pickup load or two of that tossed in for startups.

The 12 C statement is the mass total of the wood wall, no specific species.

Real Cheap


----------



## Dobish (Dec 7, 2016)

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> You must like challenges and trials in perseverance.



sure do.... its what keeps me tough, and makes sure my pirate vocabulary doesn't get forgotten


----------



## Montanalocal (Dec 7, 2016)

Dobish,

I see you have a bunch of Russian Olive.  I seem to recall somewhere someone said they did not like it because of its smell.

Back in the 50's and 60's the Extension Service was pushing them for windbreaks.  Now however, they are on the noxious plant list and they are trying to get rid of them.  I see them occasionally, but have stayed away from them.

Could you give us a little feedback of burning them regarding smell, splitting, btu's, etc?


----------



## Dobish (Dec 7, 2016)

when it is wet, it smells terrible, sort of like cat piss. It dries out pretty quick, and it does actually split pretty easily. I split most of it by hand, but used the splitter for a few of the bigger knotty pieces. It is pretty light, and seems to burn pretty fast. I mix it in with other stuff, of late it has been maple or elm. I will do a full load of it later this evening and see how long it lasts.  Being inside, I don't really notice any of the smoke smell....


----------



## XJcacher (Dec 7, 2016)

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> Love burning fruit trees. What is "turkey oak"?





St. Coemgen said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quercus_cerris
> 
> Side note: look to the left of this comment.... at "Loc"....


I've heard southern red oak called that because the leaves look similar to a turkey track.


----------



## Komatsu350 (Dec 7, 2016)

Im trying to get the 3 year rotation going smoothly, so far I have split:

7+ Cords of Ash and still splitting almost daily to keep up with dead
4 cords of red oak
2.5 cord black locust
1 cord pine/spruce I will split to kindling as needed 
.5 walnut
.5 of I believe maple?


----------



## bfitz3 (Dec 7, 2016)

~14 cords, dominated by beech, then sugar maple. A smattering of cherry, ash, and set on the side, Hornbeam for February nights at 30 below. I had about 3/4 cord of poplar, but donated some for my mothers fireplace and have all but burned the rest. The poplar has been surprisingly respectable in keeping the house warm, but we haven't been tested yet and have used only about 1/2 cord yet this season, and not a drop of propane. The 10 day forecast shows about 2 hours above freezing, and anywhere from 15-32 inches of snow coming. Highs in the teens next week. Perfect timing for transitioning out of poplar.

Winter. Has. Arrived.

I say "Bring it!"


----------



## Firefighter938 (Dec 7, 2016)

13 cords in total. Mostly ash(EAB), a lot of mulberry, hackberry, walnut, and cherry from fence rows. About 1.5 cords red/silver maple. 1 cord black locust. 1 cord hickory. 1 cord red elm. A little red oak and Osage. 

I forgot I have a cord of cottonwood and some half punky beech by the fire pit.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Dec 7, 2016)

bfitz, hear ya on the poplar. Been liking it this fall too. How does the beech compare to others. Somewhere between ash and oak? 2 yr beech will be my hot stash for this year.


----------



## Firefighter938 (Dec 7, 2016)

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> bfitz, hear ya on the poplar. Been liking it this fall too. How does the beech compare to others. Somewhere between ash and oak? 2 yr beech will be my hot stash for this year.




Beech is good stuff. I would say as good as oak.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Dec 7, 2016)

Sweet. Highs in the teens next week. Wont be long before I start tying into that stack. Nice mix btw


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Dec 7, 2016)

Komatsu350 said:


> 7+ Cords of Ash and still splitting almost daily to keep up with dead


Ain't that the truth. Just don't have the time right now unfortunately.


----------



## heavy hammer (Dec 7, 2016)

I have about ten cord of black locust.
Five cord of red oak.
Four to five cord maple.
One cord of elm.
Two to three cord of beech.
One cord of cedar.
One or two cord of shag bark hickory.
One cord of mulberry.
Half a cord of cherry left, that's what I've been burning mostly this year.


----------



## bfitz3 (Dec 7, 2016)

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> bfitz, hear ya on the poplar. Been liking it this fall too. How does the beech compare to others. Somewhere between ash and oak? 2 yr beech will be my hot stash for this year.


Beech is a rock! Burns hot, long, and coals great! The only oak I have is one year seasoned, so I can't compare. I have so little of it that there is no point in even mentioning it in my list either. I can say it beats ash though, even though ash seems to season a bit quicker. 

Sadly, I'm staring at 30 cords (easily, probably more) that will die soon from beech bark disease. With wood CSS for 18/19, that would take me to 2025/2026 and I don't see myself processing and using that much before it turns to punk. In my last walk in the woods, I noticed 4-5 inch trees that had the fungus. It makes me think that Beech is destined for extinction.

"Three sneers for global warming and invasive species/disease."


----------



## ChemicalWaste (Dec 7, 2016)

I don't have a clue about how many cords of each, but I'm sorting a total, note, if about 17 cords of oak, maple, locust, hickory, cherry, ash, walnut, and about 1.5 cords combined of pine and willow I cut up for some older folks who needed it gone, and I owed them a favor anyway. It'll burn, but not for long. Too much of that will be gone this year.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Komatsu350 (Dec 7, 2016)

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> Ain't that the truth. Just don't have the time right now unfortunately.



Im sure its the same wherever you are in Ohio. I still have 143 more dead ashes to c/s/s on my 30 acres. I have already cut 61 in the last year or 2.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Dec 7, 2016)

heavy hammer said:


> I have about ten cord of black locust.
> Five cord of red oak.


Name suits you.


----------



## ADK_XJ (Dec 7, 2016)

I was really tempted to make up some tree species and see how long it took someone to call it out: monkey oak, neon ash and peach beech in my imaginary piles.

Ah, for real, I have two big long runs of 2.5 year old black locust CSS that is stacked a solid 4' high+. That has to be 5-6 cord right there. I've burned my way through about a cord of a cherry, ash and maple mix since late September and I have 1 more cord remaining of that.

Just counting what's actually in the stacks and not down on the ground in the woodlot, I have another 3+/- cords of red oak that I just recently processed from the last time I felled a tree (aka the week my daughter was born last November). With her almost on her feet now, hoping to get back out into the woods this winter and clear a whole gaggle of white ash off the site of a future apple orchard in our back 9.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 8, 2016)

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> bfitz, hear ya on the poplar. Been liking it this fall too. How does the beech compare to others. Somewhere between ash and oak? 2 yr beech will be my hot stash for this year.



Around here I would say beech is right up there with the other primo hardwoods when it comes to firewood.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 8, 2016)

ADK_XJ said:


> I was really tempted to make up some tree species and see how long it took someone to call it out: monkey oak, neon ash and peach beech in my imaginary piles.
> . . ..



I like your thinking. Every April 1st I kick myself because I keep thinking that in the fall I should gather up a bunch of different leafs from different trees, cut them up, tape them together (or go all new school and photoshop them together) to create some Frankenstein looking leaf and then ask folks to identify the tree species here. I keep forgetting to do so though . . .


----------



## SeanBB (Dec 8, 2016)

Small pile of oak - CSS March 2012
Row of oak, ash and hazel mixed - CSS May 2013
Small row of holly - CSS Oct 2013
Big row of oak - CSS Jun 2014
Big row silver birch - CSS Jun 2014
Two rows sycamore - CSS Oct 2014
Three rows oak - CSS Apr 2015
Two rows sycamore - CSS Sep 2015

All under cover


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Dec 8, 2016)

I think I have about 12-13 cord total.

5 cord of 3 year seasoned red oak
2 cord of 3 year seasoned black birch
1 cord of 3 year seasoned soft maple

2 cord of 2 year seasoned red oak
2 cord of 2 year seasoned white pine

1 cord freshly split red oak


----------



## StihlKicking (Dec 8, 2016)

My current stacks are composed of roughly.
3 cord sawtooth oak
2 cord of southern red oak 
2 cord chestnut oak
1 cord of pignut hickory
2 cord of white poplar
1 cord persimmon/dog wood/black gum mix
Yesterday I scored a dump truck load of elm and hackberry. I'm not sure how many cord it will stack.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Dec 8, 2016)

firefighterjake said:


> Around here I would say beech is right up there with the other primo hardwoods when it comes to firewood


Stoked to hear that. 3-4 days next week in single digit lows and below 0 chills. Will be putting it in the "ready" shed this weekend before the snow hits.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Dec 8, 2016)

StihlKicking said:


> Yesterday I scored a dump truck load of elm and hackberry. I'm not sure how many cord it will stack.


Nice pic. Never burned any hackberry, but hear it's decent stuff. Is yours the northern variety with the warty bark or the southern smooth bark stuff?


----------



## Stinkpickle (Dec 8, 2016)

I don't have nearly as much as most of you, but I'm a part time burner.  I have almost 2 cords of white oak, 2 cords ash, 1 cord mulberry, 1 cord red elm, 1/2 cord hickory, 1/2 cord apple, and 1/2 cord miscellaneous, like silver maple, hackberry, black cherry, and honey locust.


----------



## StihlKicking (Dec 8, 2016)

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> Nice pic. Never burned any hackberry, but hear it's decent stuff. Is yours the northern variety with the warty bark or the southern smooth bark stuff?



I've never seen a smooth bark hack berry. We have sugar berry "Celtis laevigata" which is a very close relative to hack berry "Celtis occidentalis" there is really no taxonomical difference between the two only their range. They both have warty bark. I would be interested to see a smooth bark one. Do you happen to know the Latin?


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Dec 8, 2016)

Whoops that's the one I meant ......Sugar berry. I didn't realize hack berry went as far south as you. Learned something new.


----------



## Dobish (Dec 8, 2016)

Montanalocal said:


> Dobish,
> 
> I see you have a bunch of Russian Olive.  I seem to recall somewhere someone said they did not like it because of its smell.
> 
> ...



So I loaded up a full load of Russian Olive last night at around 11pm. It caught right up from coals, and burned pretty hot. It was -7º outside last night, and after about 10 minutes I was able to re-engage the cat. In pretty much no time, the cat temp was up at around 1500º and I could hear it roaring in the back. no flames in front, just a few secondaries and smoldering. i cut the air to almost nothing and went to bed.  I checked the stove at 7:30 and there were still some coals, but stove temp was 230º and the cat temp was as cold as the thermometer goes. Room was at 63º, which is lower than it normally is at that time. 

The smoke smells a bit like cat pee, and it was really noticeable when it was a full load and sub-par draft. I had a bit of smoke puff out of the stove, and now I can't get the smell out of my nose. When it is mixed in with other stuff, it is not that noticeable.


----------



## Hasufel (Dec 8, 2016)

I've got about 2 cords of red oak (with another cord or so waiting to be split), 2/3 cord of white oak, 1/4 cord of pine, and about 1 cord of mixed red maple, pignut hickory, poplar, and cherry. The oak needs another year or two, but I think I can burn the rest this winter. Not a massive stash but all split by hand (well, by ax at least). I don't want to get too far ahead because I might be moving in a couple of years and can't take it with me!


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Dec 8, 2016)

Dobish said:


> So I loaded up a full load of Russian Olive last night at around 11pm. It caught right up from coals, and burned pretty hot. It was -7º outside last night, and after about 10 minutes I was able to re-engage the cat. In pretty much no time, the cat temp was up at around 1500º and I could hear it roaring in the back. no flames in front, just a few secondaries and smoldering. i cut the air to almost nothing and went to bed. I checked the stove at 7:30 and there were still some coals, but stove temp was 230º and the cat temp was as cold as the thermometer goes. Room was at 63º, which is lower than it normally is at that time.
> 
> The smoke smells a bit like cat pee, and it was really noticeable when it was a full load and sub-par draft. I had a bit of smoke puff out of the stove, and now I can't get the smell out of my nose. When it is mixed in with other stuff, it is not that noticeable.


Thanks for the update Dobish. Not sure if I have any of that around me, prob not. Like you said maybe burn it with some of your cherry or honey locust to cover the odor. Sounds like decent shoulder would.


----------



## Dobish (Dec 8, 2016)

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> Thanks for the update Dobish. Not sure if I have any of that around me, prob not. Like you said maybe burn it with some of your cherry or honey locust to cover the odor. Sounds like decent shoulder would.



Yeah, mixing it with elm or maple or even a piece or two of pine cuts the smell. i scrounged the Russian olive, cut to length, so it was sort of a no-brainer. My locust won't be ready until next year for sure, nor will be box elder, so it is pretty much all shoulder wood right now! I wish I hadn't gone through the maple when I did, but it was some of the driest.


----------



## BoiledOver (Dec 8, 2016)

Not a big mix here but in full cords:

7 - Red oak
2 - Aspen
8 - Maple
1 - Black cherry


----------



## TedyOH (Dec 8, 2016)

Something like......

3 cord red oak
3 cord ash
2.5 cord bitternut hickory
1 cord mix of red & sugar maple
1 cord beech
2/3 cord tulip poplar
1/3 cord shagbark hickory
3 or 4 wheelbarrows of Hornbeam


----------



## EPS (Dec 8, 2016)

A whole bunch of _whatever-I-can-get-my-hands-on-and-I-don't-really-know-how-to-properly-ID-wood-but-it's-dry-and-burns-well_


----------



## billb3 (Dec 8, 2016)

red  oak - 6 cord
white oak - 1 cord
red maple - 3 cord
blue spruce - 1/2 cord
eastern white pine - 1/2 cord

bunch of pine logs
lots of dead standing pine from SPB


----------



## Ashful (Dec 8, 2016)

20 cords split and stacked, another 10 in the round.  Probably 80% oak, with small amounts of hickory, ash, hard maple, and sassafras.  No softwoods, other than the occasional cedar that falls in the yard, mostly split for kindling. 

@St. Coemgen, what's Turkey Oak?  Not familiar with that.


----------



## ADK_XJ (Dec 8, 2016)

Ashful said:


> 20 cords split and stacked, another 10 in the round.  Probably 80% oak, with small amounts of hickory, ash, hard maple, and sassafras.  No softwoods, other than the occasional cedar that falls in the yard, mostly split for kindling.
> 
> @St. Coemgen, what's Turkey Oak?  Not familiar with that.


Do you burn sassafras regularly? I have tons of it growing around an old horse pasture that I plan to drop down but I thought it was junk...was going to reserve it for summer outdoor burns.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Dec 8, 2016)

Ashful said:


> Probably 80% oak,


I'm amazed at how many have their largest percentage in oak. We have lots around here, but I rarely get a chance at one. i try hard to find em although I never have anyone let me cut down live. Always from road crews or dead ones I get permission to.


----------



## CincyBurner (Dec 8, 2016)

About 10+ cords total (~6 cord c/s/s in 2015):

bur oak: 3.5 cord
green/ white ash: 2.5 cord
Osage: 1.5- cord
black oak: 1 cord
white oak: .5 cord
hickory: .5 cord
Misc.: remainder (beech, black locust, honeylocust, mulberry, Norway spruce)


----------



## Jay106n (Dec 9, 2016)

Geeze, I didn't know I had to be an accountant to stack wood.

4 cord red oak
a bunch of cherry
4 cord mix of maple, ash, black birch, oak 
1/4 cord pine


----------



## HisTreeNut (Dec 9, 2016)

About:
6-ish cord if pine
3-ish cord of white oak
1-ish cord if cherry
1-ish cord of poplar
All c/s/s this year.

6-ish cord of  mix
Birch, maple, beech, ash, oak, locust, poplar, and occasional pieces of assorted other woods like cherry, hickory, & apple.

Cold out tonight so the Buck is getting a pretty good workout...performing like a champ.  22 degrees outside now...79 degrees in den with the stove, & 64 degrees by the bedrooms on the far side of the house.  Nice...


----------



## Ashful (Dec 9, 2016)

ADK_XJ said:


> Do you burn sassafras regularly? I have tons of it growing around an old horse pasture that I plan to drop down but I thought it was junk...was going to reserve it for summer outdoor burns.



I've burned maybe 3 of them (12" DBH) in five years. Not oak or ash, but def better than poplar or softwoods.  One of the more pleasant smelling woods I know.  Comes out of the stacks after three years as clean as it went in, unlike many others.


----------



## CincyBurner (Dec 9, 2016)

Forgot to include:
mice (nest of grass and this fall plastic tarp), squirrels (found their cache of chinkapin acorns layered in the stacks as I brought in first batch of wood this fall), and chipmunks.
Also, lots of _Troglodytes_ (wren).  Its seems a great way to attract wrens is to lay out a few cord of wood stacks (plus a few wren houses).  During spring & summer they are constantly popping in and out of the stacks checking for insects.
Since we started burning and creating wood stacks we really noticed population of these species increase in our yard.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Dec 9, 2016)

CincyBurner said:


> Forgot to include:
> mice (nest of grass and this fall plastic tarp),


I don't have all the others, but my stacks are full of mice nests and snake skins.


----------



## ohlongarm (Dec 9, 2016)

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> Interested in hearing the breakdown on what kind of timber everyone has in the bank. I know some of you have some real gems tucked away and others have enough wood to retire on if your 401 tanks.
> 
> My current stash, some of which will be burned this year. Number are close, but approximate and at all different stages of drying.
> 
> ...


Currently approximate using the sites cord calculator
18 cords red oak
6 white ash
6 cherry
3 sugar maple
4 black locust
2 cords elm 
1 cord black birch
this is the stuff that's split all in various stages of drying.
A full woodshed not included comprised of ash,oak,cherry,locust 7 cords,I'm hoping this wood won't go bad by the time I use it. Also at least 10 cords of uncut logs ,oak,cherry,hard maple elm and ash.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Dec 9, 2016)

ohlongarm said:


> ,I'm hoping this wood won't go bad by the time I use it.


Your the wood burners version of a millionaire! Way to go. How much do you burn/year?


----------



## ohlongarm (Dec 9, 2016)

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> Your the wood burners version of a millionaire! Way to go. How much do you burn/year?


Average year about 3 cords,but we had 2 very severe winters back to back and that doubled.


----------



## ohlongarm (Dec 9, 2016)

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> Your the wood burners version of a millionaire! Way to go. How much do you burn/year?


 This load put me way ahead of the game,worked all summer splitting and stacking tons and tons of red oak the pile was a hundred feet long and as wide and tall as you see.The rounds were huge it was a job.


----------



## JSeery (Dec 9, 2016)

1 cord ash
1 cord red oak
1/2 cord black birch
More silver maple than I know what to do with (would have to estimate 2.5 "crap tons")
1/2 cord grab bag of cherry, other maples, beech, and black locust


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Dec 9, 2016)

ohlongarm said:


> The rounds were huge it was a job.


I bet! You won't get any sympathy from me though! Pile-O-Gold


----------



## ohlongarm (Dec 9, 2016)

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> I bet! You won't get any sympathy from me though! Pile-O-Gold


 I actually enjoy the work,to me it's a form of relaxation,after rolling a patrol car.been doing wood a long time ,fun.


----------



## Hasufel (Dec 9, 2016)

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> I'm amazed at how many have their largest percentage in oak. We have lots around here, but I rarely get a chance at one. i try hard to find em although I never have anyone let me cut down live. Always from road crews or dead ones I get permission to.


Not sure why that is but that's what Mother Nature has been providing. In the last couple of years I've processed 6 oaks (5 red/1 white), compared to 2 hickories, 1 maple, 1 pine, 1 poplar, and 1 cherry. I dunno, maybe they got stressed by bugs or weather. The remaining oaks all seem just fine except for dropping a branch every now & then. When I moved here 20 years ago it seems like tulip poplars were the ones keeling over.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 9, 2016)

Here, we can thank Sandy, I think.  Lots of big oaks that never seem to die from anything else, which were especially vulnerable (due to their immense size) when Sandy blew through.  I cut some as big as 60 inch diameter, and brought home many rounds over 4 feet diameter.  Most of those rounds weighed over 1000 lb. each, and some generated 1/4 to 1/3 of a cord out of one round.  I'm burning that wood, now.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Dec 9, 2016)

ohlongarm said:


> I actually enjoy the work,to me it's a form of relaxation,


Absolutely. I love it. It's the only thing I enjoy in winter, besides burning.


----------



## Mike Fromme (Dec 10, 2016)

Wood.


----------



## Vikestand (Dec 10, 2016)

2 chords of ash, 1 chord of oak, one of hickory this year. 

Mulberry and Oak in the stack for next year.


----------



## billb3 (Dec 10, 2016)

Mike Fromme said:


> Wood.




Didja hafta go outside and check ?


----------



## Ocoeeg (Dec 12, 2016)

Good Afternoon Gentlemen.  I think this is my first time posting.  I bought and installed a Englander 17-vl last year and am LOVING IT!  Finally getting my wood situation in the positive.  Last years splits = Cherry, Maple, Oak and Black Walnut about 1/2 cord of each.  I just got done splitting next years wood, it consists of: Black Walnut, Oak, Hickory and Hackberry.  Hoping to find a load of poplar for the shoulder season.  I hope to spend the rest of the winter getting a year or 2 ahead.  I have access to a splitter and piles of different woods from the tree service.  Now all I need to do is get my butt out there and do it.


----------



## Jay106n (Dec 12, 2016)

Ocoeeg said:


> Good Afternoon Gentlemen.  I think this is my first time posting.  I bought and installed a Englander 17-vl last year and am LOVING IT!  Finally getting my wood situation in the positive.  Last years splits = Cherry, Maple, Oak and Black Walnut about 1/2 cord of each.  I just got done splitting next years wood, it consists of: Black Walnut, Oak, Hickory and Hackberry.  Hoping to find a load of poplar for the shoulder season.  I hope to spend the rest of the winter getting a year or 2 ahead.  I have access to a splitter and piles of different woods from the tree service.  Now all I need to do is get my butt out there and do it.



Welcome! Sounds like you've got your ducks in a row. Enjoy!


----------



## Mike Fromme (Dec 12, 2016)

billb3 said:


> Didja hafta go outside and check ?


No, I just looked at what was in my _wood_ stove... Which came from my _wood_ pile.

Simple deduction from that point.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Dec 14, 2016)

5 cord BL
2 cord oak
2 cord BL. cherry
2 cord hard maple
1 cord hickory
2 cord ash.
All this is at least 3 years seasoned
1 cord Osage. Takes forever to season. Not nearly ready


----------



## blacktail (Dec 14, 2016)

Guessing at this season's remaining supply: 50% paper birch, 25% western hemlock, 20% Douglas fir, 5% big leaf maple. 
Next year is about 50/50 red alder/Douglas fir.


----------



## TheAardvark (Dec 14, 2016)

Mostly Norway Maple since I'm helping to get rid of them where they have invaded a woodlot on family property. I have tons of it stacked up. Rest is a mix of red/white oak and black cherry.


----------



## Bmore (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm in my 3rd season of burning. I measured my stacks today and have scrounged 6.5 cords.  I estimate:

4 cords red oak
1 cord black locust
.5 cord cherry
.5 ash
.25 maple
.25 Osage

Pics of some but not all yet...


----------



## Dobish (Jul 6, 2017)

its only been a few more months, but now that everything is moved out back I can update... 

Willow: 1/3 cord
Elm: 2 cord
Spruce/Pine: 2+ cord
Aspen: 1 cord
Cedar: 1/3 cord
Maple: 1 cord
Boxelder: 1 cord
Russian Olive: 2/3 cord
cherry: 1/4 cord
peach: 1/4 cord
crabapple: 1/2 cord
Honey Locust: 1 cord
black walnut: 1/2 cord


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Jul 6, 2017)

Looks like i have
2 cords of Black cherry
1.5 cords hickory
2 cords white oak
3 cords pin oak
3 cords red oak
.5 cord of black walnut
I have about 6 cords of oak in log lenth ready to be cut up in rounds and split this fall
I'm feeling good about my wood stash


----------



## Rangerbait (Jul 6, 2017)

Great thread! 

Here's mine since January of this year when I decided to put in a wood stove. Yes, I got a little carried away...I don't think I'll be able to maintain this level of productivity. 

4 cords Poplar

.5 cord Cherry

.5 cord Black Walnut

1 cord Mulberry

1 cord Hackberry

3 cords Ash

2 cords Shagbark Hickory


----------



## Ashful (Jul 6, 2017)

Geez, this is an old thread.  I can update mine, too:

oak:  30 cords


----------



## Rangerbait (Jul 6, 2017)

Ashful said:


> Geez, this is an old thread.  I can update mine, too:
> 
> oak:  30 cords



Holy crap dude, what does 30 cords of oak look like?


----------



## Fuut Master (Jul 6, 2017)

10 cords consisting of red oak, white oak, red maple, black walnut, bitternut hickory, black cherry, and a little yellow poplar.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 6, 2017)

Rangerbait said:


> Holy crap dude, what does 30 cords of oak look like?


Full disclosure, after last winter I'm down to 22 or 23 cords CSS'd, I have another 7-8 cords sitting in rounds waiting to be split at the moment.  It's mostly oak, but there is a small percentage of ash mixed in.

When I first got back into wood burning, and I'd put up some wood, I'd be so proud to take a photo.  But looking thru my photos just now, I realize it's been years since I've taken any photos of any wood stacks!  I guess it's old-hat now.

Here's one of my kids enjoying the fire pit last winter, with some of the stacks in the background.  Those "cribs" are one cord each in the front row, and it's four rows deep, but it's hard to see that in the photo.  The rows stop at the left edge of the photo, but continue on to the right, out of frame.  Cribs are 3.5' wide x 6' high, end-to-end a total length of about 150 feet.


----------



## Wawa Coffee (Jul 6, 2017)

3 cords White Ash
1 cord Red Oak
1 cord in rounds White Ash
1 cord in rounds Black Locust

My great regret is that I can only have 4 cords c/s/s/ and in my sheds at any one time.  I have to keep the rest in rounds or my wife will lose it, and that leaves me about 2 cords per year that are seasoned and ready to burn - not nearly enough to make it through.


----------



## fishki (Jul 6, 2017)

Snakes  

Was out there today and a snake is checking out the new woodport and whats stacked in it.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 6, 2017)

fishki said:


> Snakes
> 
> Was out there today and a snake is checking out the new woodport and whats stacked in it.


http://www.wikihow.com/Cook-a-Snake


----------



## osagebow (Jul 7, 2017)

I've come a long way since my first go around on this...about 10 cords of oak and 1 1/2 Black locust.  Will get about 2 cords of Ash soon, we finally got the bug here in the Shenandoah Valley . 
My buddy has a large dead 4 trunk down the road we are going to work up. Woodpeckers are now digging on the few small ash I have.


----------



## mwhitnee (Jul 16, 2017)

New house, just had oak and pine cut down.

2 cords pine bucked
1.5 cords white oak bucked
4 cords seasoned red oak split trying to move to the new place!


----------



## Rangerbait (Jul 16, 2017)

Paulywalnut said:


> 5 cord BL
> 2 cord oak
> 2 cord BL. cherry
> 2 cord hard maple
> ...



Holy carp, dude.


----------



## fishki (Jul 22, 2017)

Ashful said:


> http://www.wikihow.com/Cook-a-Snake



Ummm, no, not even clicking that link. I'm a big sissy when it comes to snakes. Absolutely don't like them, 'the only good one is a dead one' is my motto. And not dead on the grill either.


----------



## StihlKicking (Jul 24, 2017)

10 cords. About 9 of them are a mix of white oak and cherry bark red oak. The other cord is a mix of winged elm and sugar berry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iceman2424 (Jul 27, 2017)

I've only got about 2.5 to 3 ricks at present.  I'm heading into just my second year burning, and live on a small lot in suburbia...with those two factors in mind, I'd say my stash is decent.  It'll get me through weekend and night fires this winter.  I'm also about to fall into 2 more ricks of Ash, I just need to transport it from the lake house it's currently resting at.

That said, I'm looking at primarily Sugar Maple (1.5 face cords) and Mulberry (0.75 face cords).  The rest is a smattering of Ash, Red Oak, and Box Elder.

Most has been seasoning since March, and all of it was C/S/S'd by hand. My biceps are huge, now.  Just kidding.

Most importantly, every last split sitting in the stacks was SCROUNGED.  It was like Thunderdome, battling for this with all the other wood freaks.  

I'm really excited about the Mulberry.  Anybody burn it?  Is it true that it is comparable to oak, and maybe even better?


----------



## Woody5506 (Jul 27, 2017)

Mulberry is such a nice looking wood but I have yet to burn it. Gonna let mine season for a couple years. 

My stacks are mostly honey and black locust, various maple, and ash. 

random stuff thrown into the mix includes coffee wood, elm, sycamore (never again) and mulberry.


----------



## iceman2424 (Jul 27, 2017)

Woody5506 said:


> Mulberry is such a nice looking wood but I have yet to burn it.



Agreed, I think I'm being swayed a bit by how pretty the Mulberry looks, and smells.  But I did read that it's near the top of the BTU charts as well.  I've also heard it seasons quickly, and can get a little sparky. Can't wait to try it out.


----------

